# BEEKEEPING BUSINESS FOR SALE



## ABHoneyFarm

This is a 14 year business, with a online website, a list of current inventory available to serious buyers. The business is* still in operation* until sold to prospective buyer and/or buyers. The business name is *Apple Blossom Honey Farm LLC.* with corporate papers. The asking price is $150,000.00 (One Hundred Fifty Thousand Dollars. All offers will be considered. Contact Carrie Hoffman at 574-242-2921 for further information or texting also available. You can also email me directly at [email protected][B][/B]farm.com This does not include real estate. Doug Hoffman and Carrie Hoffman are retiring.


----------

